# Is living in Canada what you expected?



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi all

Just wondered how expats feel about living in Canada after the honeymoon period has worn off.

Is it what you expected, are you happier than in the UK.

What have been the ups and downs that you have dealt with?

Sorry for all the questions but moving to Calgary next year and really want to know if living in Canada will live up to our expectations.

All answers greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Denise


----------

